# 1-AD/Androgel stack?



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2003)

My natural test levels are around 265 ng.  I've been taking 5g Androgel per day for close to two years. Would I benefit from doing a cycle of Ergo's 1-AD?  What would be the best way to take the two together? In the post cycle, should I cease the Androgel also and use 6-OXO?

This brings me to another question I've always wondered about.  Since Androgel raises testosterone levels above your natural production, why isn't it necessary to cycle it? I asked my doc (urologist) and he said it was because the new levels are well within the normal range and that natural production doesn't shut down.  Is this correct?

-Paul


----------



## HyDr8 (Sep 1, 2003)

Paul,

I have been on the gel for several years too. I added 1AD for several weeks by building up the dose. The results were positive but I had the typical sideaffect of hair loss and acne. Then I cycled off with 6OXO. I never cycled off the gel.

My advise to you is to experiment like I did. Take it easy though. You are messing with your hormones.

Even a MD will basically say try this and try that... They don't rally know.

After I cycled off the 6OXO I went to the doc and had blood drawn for a complete profile. Nothing abnormal showed up.

I am considering asking the doc if I can just double the gel for a few months and see what happens there. To me, that seems a safer route and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks HyiDr8.  It's nice to hear from someone who has tried what I'm contemplating.  You said your results were positive.  What were your gains? I read some of your earlier posts, and you were very anxious to try 1-AD, but I get the impression you were a bit disappointed overall. 

Have you ever tried, or considered doubling or tripling up on the Androgel, then using 6OXO?  I was thinking about three 5g packets a day for 4 weeks, then off for 8 weeks.  I get a three month supply a pop, so this would work out well for me.

-Paul


----------



## HyDr8 (Sep 1, 2003)

Paul,

I was nervous doing what I was doing. I couldn't get any input here because nobody seemed to be doing the gel. So I felt like I was a guinea pig. Made me nervous,

The strength gains and the size gaine were impressive. I didn't keep a log or anything. Just remarks from people who didn't know what I was doing but could tell the difference. And, my own observations.

The side affects would take away from any excitement I had about the gains I was making because I didn't know what the eventual outcome would be. It was kind of scary.

Bottom line, I would feel more comfortable just upping the gel over time and maybe do the 6OXO.

Right now I'm just on one packet of gel like I was before the 1AD, etc.

My next move is to do two. One AM and one PM. If that works out I'll up it to one more packet, mid-day.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 1, 2003)

HyDr8,

Thanks again for your input.  You got me second thinking about doing a 1-AD cycle.  Think I try doubling up on Androgels instead, like you said 1 morning, 1 evening.  It appears there is a good chance prohormones are going to be banned anyway, so why start now.

-Paul

BTW, how old are you?  I'm 47.


----------



## HyDr8 (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm the big FIVE O. 

BTW, another thing I did when I cycled off the 1AD and 6OXO and just got back to the gel was shave my abdomen area. I thought some of the gel was being lost in the hair. Now I'm thinking about shaving the upper parts of my arms.

Also thinking about asking the doc about getting a Test shot instead of the gel. Dunno about that though.


----------

